# Trump backs order for visa halt, refugee program suspension — 'We can't take chances'



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*'HANNITY' EXCLUSIVE: Trump backs order for visa halt, refugee program suspension - 'We can't take chances'*

*VIDEOS: Trump on media: 'They're the liars'*







| *Trump on ObamaCare, energy independence and job creation*








*VIDEOS: Trump 'made up his mind' on Supreme Court pick*







| *Trump gives 'Hannity' a tour of the Oval Office*








*Dems reportedly plan scorched-earth approach to fight Trump* | *Report: Trump wanted more photos of inauguration crowd*
*Trump spokesman: Tax on Mexican goods could fund wall* | *'THE O'REILLY FACTOR': Sanctuary cities 'promote anarchy'*
*Carlos Slim calls for rare press conference days after border wall announcement*
*FOX NEWS INSIDER: Tucker battles professor who blames Trump win on white supremacy*
*Ex-Obama officials call out Trump admin for ObamaCare ad cuts* | *STARNES: Teacher stages mock Trump assassination*
*FOX NEWS INSIDER: Trump's policies on refugees are 'discriminatory,' 'too extreme,' CAIR director says*
*FULL LIST OF TRUMP'S EXECUTIVE ORDERS *| *'EXPLORE TRUMP'S FIRST 100 DAYS'*


*HELP ON THE WAY?
Trump hints at possible pardon for jailed US sailor*
*VIDEO: Mother of jailed soldier has a plea for Trump*








*Navy sailor in jail for submarine photos pleads for mercy from Trump*
*Senior State Department diplomats resign as Trump team enters*


*TERRORISTS ON NOTICE
Report: Trump to order Pentagon to hit ISIS harder*

*Gorbachev writes: World looks like it's preparing for war*
*ISIS magazine reportedly calls on attack on Dallas church*
*Germany's Merkel faces harsh new reality in Trump era*
*UK PM calls for US-UK to 'renew special relationship'*
*Latest News*

*Putin, Trump plan phone chat*
Vice President Pence to address 'March For Life' anti-abortion rally in DC


*Hawaii pols propose bill that would classify homelessness as medical condition*


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

He's a loudmouth and a blowhard. He's an ass AND an asshole and he's not NEARLY as smart as he keeps claiming he is. I find it surreal that he even got elected. My opinion, I'm entitled to that.

With that said, the guy is doing stuff that should have been done a long time ago and in no way is he apologizing (other than to the Intelligence Community) and I do appreciate that. LONG overdue. He's truly turning political correctness on it's ear. How can ANY rational conservative or even most moderates NOT appreciate that. Complete jerk, you bet, but a complete jerk is maybe what's been needed.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Now all he needs to do is put the H1B visa program on a short leash.


----------

